#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-12
<tata> kako da instaliram .tgz files
<promis> oni se ne instaliraju
<promis> oni se raspakuju
<tata> da, raspakovao sam, ali Å¡ta onda, to mi je video driver
<promis> jel
<Atlantic777> auh
<promis> a što će ti?
<Atlantic777> A jesi li siguran da hoćeš da ga instaliraš?
<tata> zato što moj ubuntu ne podržava moju video karticu pa mi je slika na full screenu isprekidana
<promis> tata: koju distribuciju furaš?
<promis> i koju to karticu ne podržava?
<tata> Lubuntu 10.04, ali  probao sam i ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, sve je isto
<promis> a kartica je?
<tata> kartica mi je: Via tehnology unihrom pro...
<promis> a iz koje godine je drajver?
<tata> nemam pojma to sam skinuo sa njihivig sajta VIA pre neki dan, i dalje ga nude
<promis> pa ako je recimo od pre 5 dogina
<tata> a ploča je iz 2005-6
<promis> onda je taj isti već u ubuntu
<tata> a Å¡to onda neradi?
<promis> slabo je via grafika podržana, na žalost
<promis> kao i ona SiS
<promis> samo Ati i Nvidia
<tata> da, a da li mi pomaže da taj driver što imam da ga...već šta da radim?
<promis> ako te ne mrzi da se bakćeš po terminalu ti ga instaliraj
<tata> probao sam i stari ubuntu, 6,7,8 ali sve je isto
<promis> ali usmnjam da će pomoći
<promis> jedino ako je to neki baš novi drajver
<promis> koji je za novi kenrel
<promis> pogledaj u tome što si raspakovao, nađi README fajl
<tata> moj kernel 2.6.32
<Aleksa> Pozdrav!
<promis> ili tako nešto
<promis> pa vidi iz koje je godine i za koji kernel
<promis> ili daj link pa da ja vidim
<tata> ok, imam taj read me i Å¡ta dalje
<promis> pa otvori ga
<promis> :D
<promis> čitaj
<tata> ma tamo ništa nepiše od onog što mi treba
<tata> koj link hoćeš
<promis> odakle si preuzeo drajver
<promis> pa pogledaj onda fajl koji se zove INSTALL
<tata> čekaj da ganađem pa ću ti poslati
<tata> sada ću da ga ponovo raspakujem pa ću ti reći šta je u install
<tata> prvo da vidiš kako taj fajl izgleda  VIA k8m800 driver linux/via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz
<tata> http://www.viaarena.com/displaydrivers.aspx?PageID=1&OSID=15&CatID=1810&SubCatID=109
<tata> to je taj link gde ima raznih drajvera za razne linuxe, pa za i ubuntu
<promis> ne mogu da nađem ništa sa tim nazivom, ali ne bitno svi fajlovi su iz 2004-2005
<promis> a to znači da ne želiš da se bakćeš stim
<promis> ne samo što se kernel promenio drastično, i sam X server je promenjen od tad
<Losos> pozdrav svima!
<Losos> moze li pomoc oko odabira hardvera, tacnije graficke kartice ?
<Losos> evo ovako do kneko ne dodje, ovo mi je maticna ploca:
<Losos> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NX/
<Losos> a ovo je graficka koju sam do sada koristio:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121021
<Losos> i koja polako otkazuje
<Losos> pa bih da uzmem neku drugu
<alibaba-> do koliko para
<Losos> nebitno, napominjem da ne igram igrice, bla bla
<Losos> znaci i ne treba mi nesto specijalno
<Losos> samo da je kompatibilna sa plocom
<Losos> i da moze da tera unity
<Losos> :)
<alibaba-> 8600gt
<alibaba-> 9600gt
<alibaba-> 9800
<alibaba-> sve su to dobri modeli
<Losos> jos neko ?
<Losos> ok, hvala ti
<alibaba-> imao sam i 8600 i 9600
<alibaba-> kontam da sada nisu ni skupe nesto
<alibaba-> a imao sam i 7600
<Losos> jos jedno pitanje, da li odgovara bilo koja koja koja je pci express ?
<alibaba-> da
<Losos> ok
<Losos> ne razumem se preterano u hardver
<alibaba-> a koliko para mozes da odvojis
<Losos> pa ne znam ni koliko su cene
<Losos> i jel znas neku online prodavnicu da je ok
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-13
<promis> Jel furao neko Libreoffice 3.4.3?
<promis> и да ли има искуство шта се ради са 3.3.0 који је већ инсталиран?
<promis> инсталирао бих са сајта, као што ми је и тренутно инсталиран, јер нешто нема ових ппа за Луцид.
<Atlantic777> evo, odah ćemo isprobati
<Atlantic777> jes' da nije ubuntu, ali
<promis> ах, онда ништа
<promis> Само убунту
<promis> и ништа друго
<Atlantic777> promis: imaš li nekih novih zanimljivosti u vezi LyXa?
<promis> ммм, па и немам
<promis> у начелу, такорећи, ја сам сњим готов
<promis> остало ми је још лекторисање рада и то је то
<promis> последње што сам се зезао у њему је прављенје пдф-а са везама
<promis> и то није лоше
<promis> прави и букмаркс за садржај
<promis> такође су активне и спискови слика
<Atlantic777> cool
<promis> успео сам да направим две библиографије
<promis> са произвољним називима
<promis> и колико толико да одаберем приближан стил за исту
<promis> тако да сам наишао на симпатичан програм за прављење бибтекс база
<promis> програм је писан у џави
<promis> зове се Јабреф-2.6
<promis> и од свих, он је успео да сажваће латиницу
<promis> Пуштам деинсталацију ООо 3.3 па нек иде живот
<promis> што би "реко" један графит
<promis> "боли ме курац Мичиган, једном се живи."
<promis> е, тако. ООо 3.3 но море
<Atlantic777> evo ja sam upravo svukao 3.4.3
<Atlantic777> instalira se
<promis> ја већ инсталирао :П
<promis> пардон, :Р
<Atlantic777> sirotinja s ove strane monitora, spor net :D
<promis> иначе, Atlantic777, рад је испао 90 страна
<promis> и просто "лете" у ликсу
<Atlantic777> E, a na koju temu?
<promis> са све сликама
<promis> и све остало што има
<Atlantic777> Verovatno si mi već rekao samo što baratam s toliko informacija da nemam pojma više gde sam. :D
<promis> што мислим да не би био случај у Офису
<promis> Нисам ти рекао која је тема
<promis> рекао сам ти само који је ниво рада
<promis> рад се бави потрошачким друштвом, медијима и дигиталном технологијом.
<Atlantic777> zvči zanimljivo :)
<Atlantic777> instalirano i kod mene, radi...
<Atlantic777> Jel kod tebe sve prošlo ok?
<promis> јесте
<promis> и сине
<promis> ради много боље од 3.3
<promis> сад сам отворио један документ где је 3.3 умирао
<promis> овај 3.4.3  само пева
<Atlantic777> vidiš, mogao bih ja neke obrasce da probam, pošto su mi ostali ukućani nešto kukali da ne radi
<Atlantic777> Mada, na tom kompu je neki matori OOo koji je stigao sa Lucidom...
<Atlantic777> ali prvo zaslužena pauza :)
<Atlantic777> bbl
<promis> Јесте, занимљив је рад
<promis> чак изгледа да и није лош, јер ме професор похвалио
<Atlantic777> A to spada u neku sociokulturnu-antropologiju? :D
<Atlantic777> Slabo se razumem u nedigitalne nauke. :)
<Atlantic777> A u poslednje vreme polako počinjem i za to da se zanimam.
<promis> не то је уметнички рад, са социолошким аспектом
<promis> пази ја се нисам ложио на друштво до скоро, док нисам "сазрео"
<promis> тако да те то не брине
<Atlantic777> Ja eto, na sreću, imam gomilu prijatelja koji se bave proučavanjem društva i to nekako na lokalnom nivou, a ne tamo neke arape, pa mi postaje zanimljivo.
<Atlantic777> Npr, kako se ljudi menjaju kada sednu ispred TVa i gledaju utakmicu ili kako se Kinezi ovde snalaze. :D
<Atlantic777> A sve to su ljudi mojih godina (15-20) pa je na nivou koji mogu da razumem.
<Atlantic777> čak sam počeo i da crtam :)
<promis> ее, ја сам муку мучио док сам савладао неке теоретичаре, јер се раније нисам тиме бавио.
<promis> касно си почео са цртањем ;)
<promis> ја сам кренуо у још у првој години средње
<Atlantic777> a eto, ja sam sad krajem treće
<promis> лепо је то. ја нешто размишљам да се поново активирам по том питању.
<Atlantic777> Ima li te na nekim društvenim mrežama za umetnike?
<Atlantic777> flickr/deviantart/tumblr?
<promis> јок.
<promis> нисам у фазону
<promis> само сам музику качио, на таквим стварима
<Atlantic777> pišeš li barem blog?
<promis> не. још увек ми је то глупост.
<promis> трошење енергије за без везе.
<Atlantic777> meni su blogovi i twitter nekako skroz u FLOSS fazonu
<Atlantic777> ja radim na nekom projektu, pišem kako napredujem i nekome će to možda nekada biti korisno
<promis> у начелу, престао сам да пишем у другој години факултета
<promis> добро, дневник пројекта може да буде симпатичан.
<Atlantic777> pisao si nešto za sebe ili za nekog (novine, časopis i sl) ?
<promis> за себе
<Atlantic777> blog = web log, mrežni dnevnik :)
<promis> говор о раду је на мене увек деловао дестимулативно
<promis> што би рекао Буковски, парафразирам: ако бих ти рекао о чему се ради, издувао бих се.
<Atlantic777> mislim da bi se i meni tako nešto dogodilo kada bih posao o onome šta planiram da radim...
<Atlantic777> ali ako samo proletim kroz beleške i prepišem s papira, možda i ne bi bilo posledica
<Atlantic777> no, još sam ja klinac da bih s punim pravom pričao o tako nekim stvarima :D
<promis> у твојим годинима ја сам већ имао око две збирке
<Atlantic777> proza ili poezija?
<promis> и неколико албума
<promis> поезија
<Atlantic777> daj bre, gde se to može pročitati i čuti? :D
<promis> једино код мене кући
<promis> са папира
<promis> у рукопису
<promis> музику из новијег периода можеш да чујеш овде http://www.last.fm/music/Dzoni+Promis и ово http://soundcloud.com/dzoni-promis
<promis> ово последње је рађено само са флосс
<promis> е сад сам се сетио, овде имаш снимке живе свирке http://www.youtube.com/user/maceyouth
<promis> Atlantic777, ако гледаш ове снимке, текст песме "док ходаш" је писана у том ранијем периоду
<Atlantic777> promis: odslušao sam ovu „dok hodaš“ :D
<Atlantic777> super je, ajd nekom prilikom da mi daš neke bendove/pojedince koji se bave ovakvim žanrom
<promis> уу, па не знам. То смо као ми - оригинално ;)
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> eto, imaš jednu kpiju prodatu
<promis> зезам се. не знам да ти препоручим, у начелу ја не слушам такву музику.
<Atlantic777> dosta za danas...
<Atlantic777> ln
<promis> здраво
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Neko budan?
<Beretta021> aham
<Beretta021> uuid je djubretovo!
<Githzerai> La psuješ :)
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/owncloud/
<Githzerai> ček da ti napravim user i pass
<Beretta021> ajao
<Beretta021> dok ja skontam
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> pass stavi
<Beretta021> pistone
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> dakle, beretta021, taj pass
<Githzerai> Beretta021
<Beretta021> au kako do jaja stvar
<Beretta021> :)
<Githzerai> Beretta021: jesi li se snašao?
<Beretta021> da
<Githzerai> reci mi jel imaš dokument što ti podelih sa
<Githzerai> *sad
<Beretta021> da
<Githzerai> To mi kaži
<Beretta021> prog draft
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> nećete vi meni više supertajne dokumente deliti po nekim budubogsnama servisima :)
<Githzerai> Nisi probao plejer?
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> kako njega da probam?
<Beretta021> nem mjuze
<Githzerai> sec
<Beretta021> kacim ja jednu pesan
<Githzerai> trebaće malko dok proradi
<Githzerai> aha
<Githzerai> Pu, majku mu, nej da pusti OGG
<Githzerai> alo bre KDEovci, kakav je to način?????
<Githzerai> Okačio? Moram ponovo da pokrenem apača...
<Beretta021> okaceno
<Githzerai> to, sec
<Githzerai> gotovo
<Beretta021> cek
<Beretta021> nece nista
<Beretta021> kako da pustim?
<Beretta021> Githzerai ziv li si?
<Beretta021> kaj se desil?
<Beretta021> uploadovao sam i nece nist da se desava sa playerom
<Githz> AAAA
<Githz> stani
<Githz> biće da mu treba još štošta
 * Beretta021 stoji
<Beretta021> idem da popravljam tastaturu
<Beretta021> pa cimaj kad budes sredil
<Githzerai> Pa nisi valjda razbio tastaturu zbog ovoga? :)
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> jok
<Beretta021> crko kabel
<Beretta021> pa ga skracujem
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> jašta
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-14
<Felrek> hi ima li koga
<dungodung> da
<promis> !resetpanel
<lubotu3> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Milan123456> pozdrav.
<Milan123456> treba mi pomoc oko linuxa.. informacije,sve.. slike..
<promis> goli pigvini?
<Milan123456> jer imam sad win xp,ali zeleo bih preci na linux ubuntu 10.04
<Milan123456> ne zelim da vise obaram sistem radi virusa jer imam dosta vaznih podataka.. , programiram.. koji jezici mogu i softweri
<promis> imam slike golih pingvina ako te zanima...
<promis> Milan123456: jel znaš engleski?
<Milan123456> naravno
<promis> evo ti čitaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04e2/en_US/screen
<promis> a evo malo i na srpskom http://hotfile.com/dl/108672071/b26e328/Sigurni_koraci_malog_pingvina_-_Ubuntu_10.10_-_Live_mode_i_instalacija.pdf.html
<promis> kad to sve pročitaš, onda se javi ako ti nešto nije jasno
<uros1> promis: jel stoji ponude za one slike?
<promis> :D
<uros1> cool
<uros1> idem daa operem tastaturu kao da su svinje kucale po njoj
<tata> čemi služi program: Hardware Drivers
<Githzerai> сужи да препозна додатне драјвере који су потрбни за функционисанје система
<Githzerai> обично графичке карте бежичне карице
<Githzerai> *картице
<tata> e to mi treba, kako da ga napunim raznim driverima za video karticu-grafičku?
<Githzerai>  зависи: коју графичку имаш?
<tata> ma, imam nikakvu za koju nema baš podrška, VIA unihrome pro
<Githzerai> moje saučešće
<Githzerai> ti čipovi su rađeni sa namerom da se koriste sa windowsom
<tata> ta kartica je samo na nekom puppy linuxu radila ok, ali taj puppy mi je komplikovan, ružan.... ubuntu mi se više sviđa
<Githzerai> proizvođač nikada nije napravio dobra drajver za linuks, a na da specifikacije kako bi slobodni programeri mogli da naprave svoj
<tata> i? imali načina da nešto uradim?
<Githzerai> u principu, sve što ubuntu može da ponusi za nju dolazi na instalacionom cdu, ali efekte i mngoe druge stvari možeš da zaboraviš
<Githzerai> *ponudi
<promis> Å¡ta fali puppyju
<promis> odlična distribucija
<Githzerai> jednostavno: čip je sam po sebi loš, sa slabom podrškom za OpenGL
<Githzerai> +1 za Puppy
<tata> ne kapiram ga, komplikovan je, ubuntu mi je lakši za instalaciju svega
<promis> postoji čak i puppy studio, razbija ubuntu kako dobro radi
<tata> taj studio puppy sam instalira i ništa
<promis> šta ništa?
<tata> jedino neki puppy haro 431 je bio ok
<tata> možda mogu taj video driver da instaliram na ubuntu?
<tata> ako lupetam nemojte mi zameriti
<Githzerai> *ponudi
<tata> nov sam u ovome
<Githzerai> sve je to problem zbog VIA UniChrome
<Githzerai> hajde otvori terminal
<promis> pa stari puppy sigurno bolje radi sa tim starim čipom
<Githzerai> znaš kako da otvoriš terminal?
<tata> znam, na windowsu mi je sve ok, ali me windows ne zanima
<Githzerai> promis: on ni kad je bio nov nije imao bog zna kakav drajver
<tata> znam, za terminal, i?
<Githzerai> tata: daj ispis naredbe
<Githzerai> sudo lspciw | grep VGA
<Githzerai> pa6rdon
<Githzerai> sudo lspci | grep VGA
<Githzerai> mačka mi skače po tastaturi :D
<tata> evo ga:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<tata> tata@tata-desktop:~$
<Githzerai> da, to je to
<Githzerai> još jednom: moje saučešće :(
<tata> ok
<tata> a šta znači ova poruka u terminalu
<Githzerai> daje podatke o grafičkoj kartici
<Githzerai> kaže da je na PCI slotu 01:00.0 VGA kompatibilni kontroler izrađen od VIA technologies inc. (S3 Unichrome)
<Githzerai> 1. revizija
<Githzerai> i poslednja
<tata> rekli su mi da ubuntu koristi generic drivere, može li se to promeniti ili dodati neki drugi?
<Githzerai> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome je jedini poznati linuks drajver, a već dolazi sa Ubuntuom
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: a da nije nekom greškom vesa umesto openchrome?
<tata> a Å¡ta je onda koristio puppy haro? jer je tamo radio vido normalno
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: efektivno na isto izađe
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: e to već ne bih znao. :D
<tata> Å¡ta je vesa?
<Githzerai> tata: pupy ne koristi Xorg, već generičke xvesa drajvere
<Atlantic777> tata: vesa je zaista generički drajver, koji radi za sve i svašta
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: hmmm ako je pupy sa xvesa, da se proba na ubuntu to poterati?
<tata> e pa da, ovo moje spada u svašta
<tata> bravo atlantic777
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: kao što rekoh, izađe na isto
<Githzerai> Video Electronics Standards Association
<Atlantic777> Ne bih da zakuvavam, ali možda vesa bolje radi od openchrome. :D
<Githzerai> mislim da je OpenChrome ipak malkice bolji od toga
<Githzerai> ako išta, može da prepozna video memoriju
<Atlantic777> Nemam pojma, ali reko' ako je openchrome ostao na prvoj reviziji, a vesa napredovala...
<Atlantic777> No, Å¡ta zna dete Å¡ta je 500 kila. :D
<Githzerai> 1. revizija čipa ;)
<Atlantic777> aha, aha...
<Githzerai> Pazi, to je čip iz 2001/2002. god, koji je završio u mnogim niskobudžetnim laptopovima zbog cene i niske potrošnje
<Githzerai> a takvi laptopovi su kod nas jedno vreme išli ko alav
<tata> 2005
<Githzerai> *alva
<Atlantic777> pa taman...
<Githzerai> tata: da laptop je iz 2005, ali tehnologija čipa je dosta starija
<tata> ok
<Githzerai> kad vidim VIA i SiS diže mi se kosa na glavi
<tata> ako ima veze, nije lap top već običan komp.
<Atlantic777> onda je neka integruša
<Atlantic777> najverovatnij
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> i isto ti se vata
<Atlantic777> tata: koliki je problem da izvojiš par hiljada za „normalnu“ grafu?
<Atlantic777> Znam da nije neki predlog, ali rešava mnoge probleme. :D
<Githzerai> tragično je da GeForce 4 iz 2004. radi bolje od UniChrome čipova koji su iz „2005.“
<Githzerai> pa gde par hiljada, GF4 na limundu za 500 kinti
<tata> velik problem, ceo moj komp vredi 4000
<Atlantic777> pa ok, ako je toliko slaba konf, onda uzmeš staru dobru GF4 za tih 500 kinti
<Githzerai> Koliko RAm memorije ima?
<tata> 1000mb
<Atlantic777> mislim, za par hiljada, možeš da kupiš aždaju od kartice kojom možeš i MD5 da krekuješ :D
<Atlantic777> ih de baš hiljadu mili bita :P
 * Atlantic777 pobeže
<tata> Mb
<Atlantic777> 1 GiB
<Atlantic777> :P
<Githzerai> Å¡to je realni minimum za Ubuntu 11.04
<Atlantic777> tata: izvini, to mi je kao struka pa volim da skrenem pažnju. ;)
<tata> lubuntu 10.4
<Githzerai> tu je već dosta manje
<Atlantic777> a koji je CPU?
<tata> amd 2500+
<Githzerai> sve je to OK, samo „grafa“ zeza
<Atlantic777> meni ovaj predlog da se kupi polovna GF4 izgleda kao sve bolje i bolje rešenje
<tata> pazita sad ovo
<tata> pozajmio sam staru gf 32Mb
<Githzerai> gf1 ili gf2?
<tata> i radilo je prikazivanje svega, ali je bilo usporeno, da li sam trebao ponovo instalirati ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: mx 440 == GF4?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> tata: gf1 ili gf2?
<tata> ne znam te oznake
<tata> gf2 mislim
<Githzerai> pa neka bude i GeForce 2. to je skoro deceniju stara grafa
<tata> na njoj je pisalo geforce 250
<tata> imala je 32Mb
<Githzerai> koliko ceniš da je stara
<tata> 2004-5
<Githzerai> huh, to može biti GeForce 3, ali po video memoriji cenim da je GeForce 2
<Githzerai> ali opet svejdno: ta kartica je suviše slaba da bi se izvodile razne grafičke karafeke
<tata> ok, zašto je potrebna ponovo instalacija, probao sam je sa live cd
<Githzerai> Zapravo nije, ako je sa CDa onda mora biti sporo
<Atlantic777> tata: nije potrebna nova instalacija, definitivno
<Atlantic777> probavao si samo preko diska ili si i instalirao to?
<tata> samo sa diska, a instalirana verzija je sa VIA
<Atlantic777> tata: drajveri u linuxu se ne instaliraju zasebno već su svi uključeni u sistem i aktiviraju se po potrebi
<tata> i?
<Atlantic777> a generalno, sve sa diska je relativno sporo
<Atlantic777> dakle, nebitno da li koristiš nvidia pa staviš ati
<Atlantic777> nema potrebe da restartuješ ili nešto da instaliraš (osim ako su vlasnički drajveri)
<tata> znači ne pomaže mi ni ta kartica, nju mogu uzeti za dž
<Atlantic777> ali i to je matoro...
<tata> pa i ja sam mator imam 46 godina
<Atlantic777> Oh, izvini, onda bi bio red i da Vam persiram. :)
<Atlantic777> izvinite*
<tata> nema potrebe
<tata> ovde sam ja "najmlađi"
<Atlantic777> pa ok
<tata> ja sam expert za audio lampaška pojačala , pa ako vam nešto treba samo pitajte, da ja vama nešto objasnim o pojačalima i zvučnicima
<tata> uglavnom mogu ovako uveče kad mi klinci spavaju onda se uključim
<promis> probao sam skoro Lubuntu na gf4 i Å¡ljaka korektno
<Atlantic777> Ne, GF4 je solidna za potrebe mnogih, bez daljnjeg.
<tata> taj lubuntu sam ja probao i na starom kompu i radi odlično
<tata> 800MHz
<promis> ovaj je bio 650MHz :P
<promis> nego sad mi se žali tip da ne može da se loguje
<promis> bojim se da se nije zabagovao DM
<tata> u lubuntu ili u windows
<promis> u lubuntu
<Atlantic777> tata: ajd vidi u nekom servisu da li mogu da ti pozajme GF4 pa da probaš.
<Atlantic777> A onda se nagodiš nekako s njima.
<tata> meni se to nije desilo, imao sam sva tri lubuntua
<Atlantic777> Nemaš ništa da čačkaš sistem, samo ubodeš grafu i to je to.
<tata> pardon 4
<tata> ok, probaći da nađem
<tata> gf4 imali još neka dodatna oznaka
<Atlantic777> ili neku drugu, ati ili nvidia
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> pa mx440, što se ja sećam
<Atlantic777> Githz to verovatno bolje zna.
<Atlantic777> promis: a i tebe sam nešto hteo da gnjavim, ti bi mogao da imaš iskustva s takvim stvarima...
<tata> gospodo, meni je kasno, hvala na priči
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu, svratite opet :D
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> promis: jesi li imao iskustva sa grafičkim tabletima?
<promis> misliš grafičke table?
<promis> za crtanje=
<Atlantic777> upravo to
<Atlantic777> nešto ultra jeftino, za igranje, da probam, da li mi je osetljivost na pritisak neophodna, koliko je bitan brend? Koliko to košta a da bude upotrebljivo za jendog početnika i sl...
<promis> ja imam Wacom Volito2
<promis> osetljivos na pritisak je poenta table
<promis> bez toga možeš komotno mišem da crtaš
<Atlantic777> hm, znači može se nešto nacrtati i mišem?
<promis> hehe, pa naravno da može
<promis> ja uglavnom mišem i crtam
<Atlantic777> dolazio sam u iskušenje da rasturim jednog optičkog miša i senzor stavim na vrh neke olovke :D
<Atlantic777> uu, pa odoh ja odma' gimp da poteram :D
<promis> hehe
<Githzerai> nekom čak više odgovara miš
<promis> pa ono navikao sam na miša
<promis> ali naravno, ne možeš, osim ako nisi ludak, da nacrtaš likovni crtež mišem
<Atlantic777> a vidim, ima tu različitih dimenzija, koliki je problem crtati na tabli koja je manja od monitora?
<promis> nije problem
<promis> moja tabla je A5
<Githzerai> pazi, meni kad daju da se potpišem pogubim olovku, a kamoli nešto smisleno da ispišem :D
<promis> pardon A6
<Atlantic777> promis: to mu dođe pola „male“ sveske?!
<promis> i mislio sam da će da mi bude malo, ali nije. Može da se radi.
<promis> Da to je pola male sveske
<promis> bar bi trebalo
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: sve preko A5 ili eventualno A4 je preveliko, ako nemaš baš veliki montor
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: mogu da biram od 10" do 24". :D
<promis> u načelu, tabla mapira ceo ekran
<Githzerai> grafički dizajneri kukaju da im je 32" malo ;)
<Atlantic777> Wacom i samo wacom ili i nešto drugo dolazi u obzir?
<promis> ali tu je i zoom
<promis> tako da nije problem za detalje
<promis> Wacom je the best
<Githzerai> a ako daješ već pare za neki toliki monitor, uzmeš osetljiv na dodir i uštediš na tabli :P
<promis> i plus napravili su drajvere za Linux
<Atlantic777> a ima li neka fora za rotiranje/nagib?
<promis> i odlično je podržan u Ubuntu
<Githzerai> imaju i Gebius i Logitech prstojnih tabli sa pristojnim drajverima, ali je wacom i dalje najbolji
<promis> reotiranje čega?
<Atlantic777> recimo imam neki brush koji nije radijalno simetričan, ili kako se to već zove
<Atlantic777> pa kada rotiram olovku od tableta, da se i brush rotira
<Atlantic777> ili je to već preterivanje? :D
<Githzerai> mislim da za to treba prvo podrška u softveru :)
<promis> ne ne rotira se
<promis> u tom slučaju, rotiraš papir
<Githzerai> jašta :)
<Atlantic777> i... koliko je to para?
<Atlantic777> pošto nisam siguran koliko će to mene dugo da drži :D
<Githzerai> onda previše :)
<promis> ja sam kupio ovu moju davno
<promis> i nije bilo baš jeftino
<promis> mislim da je bilo nekih 5K
<promis> kad je evro bio valjda 80
<Atlantic777> ok, to je prihvatljivo
<Atlantic777> e, teraju me na spavanje xD
<promis> pa kad si maloletan ;O
<Atlantic777> nisam više :P
<Atlantic777> sveže punoletan :D
<Atlantic777> u stvari, i nije više sveže
<promis> eto, ja imam tablu već 5 godina i koristio sam je 5 puta
<Atlantic777> moraću da se raspitam da nema neko na zajam u okolini
<promis> naložili nas na fakultetu da nabavimo
<promis> i ja nabavio
<Atlantic777> moraću da osnujem firmu za inajmljivanje računarske opreme
<Githzerai> i propao bi posle 20 min
<promis> Atlantic777: jel si video na forumu jednu sliku Å¡to sam crtao sa njom?
<Atlantic777> promis: nisam, ajd daj link.
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/25/xQ/vtjg2Xt/slika.jpg
<promis> to mi je prva digitalna slika
<Atlantic777> fino :)
<Atlantic777> ajd, sad već idem, ali jednom ćemo i o literaturi
<Atlantic777> pošto sam počeo da čitam neku knjigu o „učenju“ crtanja
<Atlantic777> pa da ne lutam
<promis> inače bez table, nema šanse da napraviš ovako nešto
<promis> mislim, sve se može kad se hoće
<promis> ali ipak
<promis> ako imaš ruku, značiće ti tabla
<promis> ako nemaš, ne treba ti tabla
<Atlantic777> ne znam imam li
<Atlantic777> imam ja još puuuno da crtam na papiru
<Atlantic777> pa ću odna početi da razmišljam o tabli
<Atlantic777> biće da je tako najbolje
<promis> ja sam eto bio 3 godine u Å¡koli crtanj ai slikanja
<promis> kao srednjoškolac
<Atlantic777> u mom selu toga nema
<Atlantic777> :/
<promis> i tamo sam naučio
<promis> ništa knjige
<Atlantic777> auh, a neke Å¡kole u formi video predavanja?
<promis> ne znam, možda ima
<promis> inače, jako se dobro napreduje ako crtaš tušem i perom
<promis> posle godinu dana crtanja samo perom
<promis> kad uzmeš olovku, jebeš kevu
<promis> precizan si samo-tako
<promis> inače i polsednje vreme crtam hemijskom olovkom
<promis> to mi prija
<Atlantic777> ja nekako najviše škrabam hemijskom, u školi
<Atlantic777> mada, eto, kupio sam sad kao neke mekše olovke i ugljene štapiće (tako neki deo u knjizi), pa da probam
<Atlantic777> e, sad stavrno idem :D
<Atlantic777> ajd, ln svima
<Atlantic777> :)
<promis> ajde, da ne zakasniš sutra u školu
<promis> laku noć
<Atlantic777> druga smena ;)
<promis> Kakav klošarski terminal ima ovaj XFCE, neće da radi skrol pri čitanju MANa
<opetnaistommestu> Hola, društvo! Videh da se kucka pa videh i onaj crtež. Promis, ono je mLogo dobro! Nikada mi prvi impuls ne bi bio da je computer-made...
<promis> pa tabla sine... ;)
<promis> augmentacija
<promis> kiborg
<promis> čipovi
<opetnaistommestu> :D
<opetnaistommestu> Asimilacija.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-15
<radak> imam problem sa pokretanjem audio cd
<radak> mislim da je problem oko mounta cd rom
<radak> kako se to radi
<radak> nikad nisam na ovo naisao
<radak> kde je u pitanju
<radak> imam dva uredjaja , jedan je dvdrw a drugi samo dvd-rom
<radak> nece ni kscd
<promis> trebalo bi da možeš da browsuješ fajlove na cd-u
<promis> jel to radi?
<Atlantic777> au, promis pa ti si neumoran
<Atlantic777> 'jutro
<promis> jutro
<Atlantic777> spavaš li ti?
<promis> jebiga Atlantic777, nema odmora dok traje obnova
<radak> ne vide se u delfinu, ali ima uredjaj cd ausio
<promis> pa mora da se vide fjlaovi
<radak> postoji folder full cd i neki info
<promis> gde postoje ti folderi?
<radak> ali nemoguce je pustiti audio, ni u jednom plejeru
<radak> kad kliknem na audio cd u delfinu
<Atlantic777> promis: može quick intro? Koliko sam pohvatao, problem je puštanje audio cd-a?
<promis> da
<promis> kde
<radak> sta je qiuck nitro
<Atlantic777> radak: da me uputi u situaciju/problem :D
<promis> to je kad voziš kola, pa hoćeš da ubrzaš ;)
<radak> :0
<Atlantic777> Pa ne znam, nekada davno je amarok imao problem s time, ono kad je izašao novi, ali okrpili su to već valjda...
<radak> nece audio cd da svira
<radak> ne moze ni kscd
<promis> a Å¡ta je u tom fullcd folderu?
<radak> nece ni arch a evo ni kubuntu 11.10
<radak> kad otvorim nema nista
<promis> pazi ako neće više distribucija onda je možda cd mrtav
<Atlantic777> radak: može izlaz komande „df“?
<Atlantic777> na pastebin ili tako negde...
<promis> ili cdrom
<radak> df
<radak> http://pastebin.com/ECs3erwq
<radak> hoces komandu cdrom
<Atlantic777> ja bih rekao da disk nije mountovan :D
<Atlantic777> a dok ga ne mountuješ, nema ništa od čitanja :D
<radak> men sve na to lici
<radak> ali ne znam da uradim to
<Atlantic777> ajd bolje daj, ls /dev | grep rom
<Atlantic777> radak: ma to kubuntu sam odradi ako je cd ok.
<Atlantic777> uglavnom... slabo zalazim u kde vode
<radak> evo na njemu sam nece
<Atlantic777> ok, ok... ajd da vidimo šta kaže: ls /dev | grep rom
<radak> dobijem cdrom i cdrom1
<Atlantic777> ok, znači imaš ih dva u kompu i to je ok?
<radak> da tako sam naveo
<Atlantic777> izvini, nisam bio tu...
<radak> dvdrw i dvdrom
<Atlantic777> e da, a spominjali ste i neki, full-cd, Å¡ta je s time?
<radak> to mi se vidi u delfinu
<radak> ali kad otvorim nema nista
<Atlantic777> aha, a da li si probao da otvoriš amarok i vidiš da nema tamo nešto?
<radak> nema
<Atlantic777> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ#How_do_I_play_audio-CDs
<Atlantic777> i sa ostalim diskovima se komp ponaša normalno?
<radak> isto, ovaj radi sigurno
<radak> imam i kscd nece ni on
<radak> kad je u dvdrom nece da pusti a vidi audeo trak
<radak> a kad ubacim u dvdrw srusi se
<Atlantic777> hm, šta se sruši?
<Atlantic777> ne radi, ili nešto pukne?
<radak> kscd
<radak> on mi i vidi play listu ali nece da svira
<radak> nisam ni znao da ovo nece da radi
<radak> a vec mjesecima sam na kde
<Atlantic777> stvarno čudan problem
<radak> slucajno za viken provalio i ubi se pokusavajuci
<Atlantic777> ako si siguran da je disk ispravan, ostavi pitanje na forumu, a bata Githz će da ti odgovori
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije :D
<radak> http://home.ubalt.edu/abento/linux/terminal/mount.html
<Atlantic777> osim ako promis ima još nešto na umu
<radak> ovako sam montirao cd rom
<radak> nadam se da sam dobro uradio
<Atlantic777> radak: ok, i da li je bilo nečeg novog?
<radak> ne razumijem
<Atlantic777> da, dobro si uradio
<Atlantic777> ček, da li si menjao fstab?
<Atlantic777> da li si nešto sam upisivao u /etc/fstab?
<radak> samo sam dodao tu jednu liniju
<radak> ali nista ne mjenja
<radak> situacija je ista
<Atlantic777> ok, hajde izbriši tu liniju, ili je samo „zakomentariši“
<Atlantic777> staviš jednu # na početak te linije i sačuvaš
<radak> samo malo
<promis> radak pogledaj u dmesg šta se dešava
<promis> jer je ubuntu napravljen da radi automount
<promis> pa ako je mount imao problem biće pisano tamo
<promis> problem je definitivno jer ne montira cd
<radak> znam to zato mi je cudno
<radak> zatosam ga i instalirao, da vidim sto mi na arcu ne radi
<radak> da uporedim gresku
<promis> baci na paste bin ispis od dmesg
<radak> ali je ne vidim
<radak> radak@KBUNTU:~$ dmseg
<Atlantic777> samo ja mislim da bi prvo fstab trebalo da se vrati na default
<radak> No command 'dmseg' found, did you mean:
<radak>  Command 'mmseg' from package 'sunpinyin-utils' (main)
<radak>  Command 'dmesg' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<radak> dmseg: command not found
<radak> vratio sam ga
<promis> dmesg
<Atlantic777> dmesg
<radak> samo malo ima puno
<radak> http://pastebin.com/NyvwSBJP
<radak> jel dovoljno
<radak> napravio sam gresku prvi put
<Atlantic777> i sada si okačio tu grešku, koliko vidim
<radak> sorry
<radak> jos veca
<promis> haha
<radak> http://pastebin.com/YiX0GUSp
<Atlantic777> a ajd daj i /etc/fstab
<radak> http://pastebin.com/dYenbXiF
<radak> po difotu
<promis> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64. nemože da ga montira
<promis> nema to veze sa fstabom
<promis> ne može da pročita disk
<radak> na oba uradjaja se to desava u obe distribucije
<promis> sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<radak> a rdi garantovano
<radak> evo probao drugi cd i nece
<promis> čekaj, jel to imaš 11.10 ili 11.04?
<radak> 11.10
<promis> pa to je bveta
<promis> možda je t problme
<radak> ali zasto na archu isto
<radak> iste greske
<radak> da se ne prbacujem
<promis> a koji su kerneli na oba?
<radak> na arcu je noviji
<radak> ovde je 3.0
<radak> 3.0.0-11-generic
<promis> pa možda oni imaju problem
<promis> sa tvojim računarom
<radak> moguce
<radak> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/r/zG/4gEgnpgs/cd.jpg
<radak> ovako delfin vidi
<radak> nisam razmisljao o kernelu
<promis> ma to se delfin tripuje
<radak> zeza ga zeko
<promis> pa to je čisto pitanje kernela, rad hardvera
<promis> dmesg su poruke od kernela
<radak> ja se ubi montirajuci cd rom
<radak> ali nema efekta
<promis> pa nema, jer je stvar na hardverskom nivou
<promis> pre montiranja
<radak> u pravi si, stariji kernel je radio
<promis> inače, nije neubičajeno da audio cd ne radi u linuksu
<promis> zanimljivo je da stvari koje su za "obične" ljude imaju veću verovatnoću da ne rade u linuksu
<radak> to je ono najzanimljivije
<promis> puštanje audo cd, dvd
<radak> ja nikad ne ubacujem audio u rom
<radak> ali za viken dodju mi gosti i donesu cd
<promis> sve te potrošačke stvari češće baguju od "hakerskih" stvari
<radak> i nece
<radak> da se ubijem
<radak> aj hvala vam
<radak> jedna briga manje
<promis> ništa, probaj da u ubuntu instaliraš stariji kernel, ako može
<radak> ma necu, nebitno mi je to
<promis> neki 2.6.39
<radak> nego sam se zainatio, a ne ide pa ne ide
<promis> heeh, baš ću da probam kod mene na 11.04 da li će da čita audio cd
<radak> jbg nikad na kernel ne bi posumnjao
<radak> radi na 11.o4
<radak> samo ne znam kubuntu
<promis> nema to veze Å¡to je kubuntu
<radak> zamolo arch nisam unistio znog ovog
<radak> sreca pa nabaci ovaj Kubuntu
<promis> evo radi kod mene na Xubuntu 11.04
<promis> 2.6.38-10-generic
<radak> hoce, znam da radi
<radak> imao sam jednom problem na kde
<radak> nece isto audio
<radak> samo kscd ga hoce ucitati
<radak> amarok nema sanse
<radak> sreca ima laksih plejera
<promis> videću možda instaliram kod mene 3.0.11, pa ču da probam audio cd
<promis> jer mene sa ovim zeza wifi
<radak> eto kad ufatis probaj, zadrzacu ovaj Kubuntu malo duze
<radak> odlican je
<radak> beta +
<radak> 5+
<radak> da vidim da ja ne tripujem
<promis> pazi, dobro bi bilo kad bi prijavio bag
<promis> sobzirom da je beta
<radak> bi ja to rado, ali ne znam engleski
<radak> da mi je bar osnovna forma sta napisati, prijavio bi
<marko_> poz ljudi, kad izlazi 11.10, jel ste probali betu?
<radak> ili samo da ovaj dmesg, da posaljem sa opisom
<radak> cant play audio-cd
<radak> ja dalje ne znam
<promis> radak: što ne odgovori čoveku
<promis> pa opiši im problem, i daj im dmesg ovaj deo gde pokušava da pročita cd
<promis> pa će onda oni da ti kažu šta dalje
<radak> ne mogu tako brzo kucati
<radak> brzo se diskonektovao
<promis> odoh
<marw> zdravo svima
<drzare> здраво...
<marw> da li je nekom radi hibernacija sa enkriptovanim home folderom?
<promis> mislim da si se upustio u nemoguću misiju.
<marw> uf. a eknripciju swapa sam isključio baš zbog hibernacije
<promis> haha, enkripcija. Čemu?
<marw> hmm... pa mislim da je to danas pametno iskoristiti, pogovo na laptopu
<radak> e sad imas li onu alatnu traku
<radak> da biras opcije
<radak> soryy greska
<promis> ako radiš za DB okej
<promis> onda ti treba
<marw> da radim da za db ne bi ovdje pitao za mišljenje ;)
<promis> hehe, to se nikad ne zna
<promis> u načelu, što manje zahtevaš od gnu/linuks sistema, to bolje.
<marw> a?
<promis> hibernacija, enkripcija, to je sve egzotika
<promis> kao i audio cd, dvd video
<marw> ekripcija radi, vrlo dobro. hibernacija ne.
<promis> pa verovatno načelno ne radi
<promis> bez obzira na ekrpicpiju
<promis> a, nadam se da ti je swap u veličini RAM-a
<marw> jeste
<marw> je li ubuntulog2 bot?
<marw> aaa vidim da jeste
<promis> većina ovde su botovi
<drzare> праве гужву?
<promis> praktično ti ne mogu pomoći. ne koristim ni enkripciju, niti hibrenaciju
<promis> to je egzotika
<marw> nije egzotika, ali svejedno hvala
<promis> za gnu/linuks jeste.
<marw> hm.. neke sam odavde sretao na mozila srbija
<marw> enkripcija je sve samo ne egzotika na linuksu
<promis> pa da nije egzotika, ne bi ti sada bio ovd
<promis> e
<drzare> нисам сигуран али негде сам видео нешто о томе на форуму?
<marw> ne znam, pitao sam juče ne elitesecurity, ali nema odgovora. takođe, gledao sam neke tutuorijale
<promis> egzotika, sine.
<drzare> сврати на #lugons најчешће је малко живље него ли овде...
<marw> čemu je posvećen kanal? nisam čuo za njega
<promis> svuda je življe nego ovde
<promis> ovde je život egzotika
<drzare> линукс дистрибуцијама саме је у питању екипа из Новог Сада и остатка света ;)
<marw> hvele, eto me tamo
<drzare> promis ниси ваљда под утицајем утакмице?
<promis> koje utakmice?
<drzare> ауууу
<drzare> бате...
<drzare> ал' је теби добро...
<promis> za mene su utakmice egzotika
<promis> ka i TV
<drzare> пази да су нека друга времена питао бих те „да ниси на одслужењу дуга држави“
<drzare> ал' је то време прошло...
<drzare> тако да те ич не контам... :D
<marw> i meni su egzotika, kad smo već kod toga. veče sam proveo programirajući...
<promis> Ne kontaš kako mogu da ne pratim šport?
<Atlantic777> drzare: eto, npr. ni ja ne pratim tv, niti ga imam u sobi.
<drzare> ko kaže da ti za praćewe sporta treba TV?
<Atlantic777> marw: a šta to zanimljivo programiraš? :)
<Atlantic777> drzare: ne znam ko to kaže, ali ja kažem da ne pamtim kada sam gledao TV. :D
<Atlantic777> a to važi i za sport :)
<Atlantic777> brb
<marw> iz hobija... ne znam koliko je zanimljivo.. http://goo.gl/jHGqZ
<promis> preslovljavanje je uvek zanimljivo
<marw> meni je trebalo jednom, prije 2-3 godine, i od skriptice nastade program.
<promis> ja koristim u openofficu onaj neki makro, ili šta već
<promis> ali nije loše da se ima i neki za txt fajlove
<marw> ovo konvertuje i odt/docx/txt, samostalan je program
<promis> znam pročita sam
<promis> nego lebati, Å¡to ne spakova izvor u tar.gz ;)
<marw> imaš ga na gitourious
<promis> jel to gmail promenio naslovnu?
<promis> ili me neko peca?
<marw> a hoću da naučim kako se pravim debian paket, ali je straaaašno komplikovanu
<Atlantic777> blogger konačno ima onaj nov interfejs po difoltu
<promis> a ovo za gmail, jel i kod vas neka nova stranica?
<marw> najavljivali su promjenu
<drzare> јесте, нова је страница
<Atlantic777> marw: jeste, bilo je dostupno kao draft.blogger.com ili draft.blogspot.com
<Atlantic777> evo ga sad konačno
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> okej, vidim da ga je firefox sertifikovao, al` rekoh da proverim
<Atlantic777> a da, gmail je promenjen i kod mene
<Atlantic777> Da li neko možda koristi g+?
<promis> inastalirao sam kod druga Lubuntu i zabagovao se
<promis> nije hteo da ga loginuje
<Atlantic777> promis: ono Å¡to si spominjao sa DM?
<promis> da
<promis> ali nije hteo ni u tty
<promis> promenio je lozinku ali opet isto
<promis> sad je napravio novog korisnika i radi
<promis> nešto se zabagovao korisnik
<drzare> Атлантиц777 имам г+
<drzare> ти треба позивница?
<Atlantic777> jok, imam, nego da te „zaokružim“
<drzare> хахах
<Atlantic777> Nikola Hardi, pa ko hoće...
<promis> ja mislio g+ neki kompajler :D
<Atlantic777> za malo pa kompajler...
<Atlantic777> odoh dalje da se obrazujem
<Atlantic777> bbl
<Atlantic777> ln
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-16
<promis> radak čita 3.0.0-11-lowlatency audio cd
<radak> tu sam
<radak> uspio sam ga pokrenuti
<radak> ali samo u odredjenim plejerima
<radak> vlc
<promis> jel
<promis> a poruke u dmsg?
<radak> moram da imenijem pravilno cdrom kao sr1
<radak> vlc ima tu opciju
<radak> ali kde programi nece
<radak> kao amarok i kscd
<radak> ima u kontrol setingsu da odredim cdrom, tj koji ce da cita, ali ne pije vode
<radak> cak i audacios pokrene audio cd
<radak> ali amarok jok
<promis> a da li se i dalje javljaju one poruke u dmesg?
<radak> jbg men' je to nejasno
<radak> nisam bas toliko iskusan, da znam sta koja linija znaci
<promis> mislio sam na one iste što smo juče gledali
<radak> treba nesto pravilno konfigurisati ali sta, mislim da je nesto do phonona jer samo kde programi nece
<radak> promis, izvini ostao sam bez struje
<promis> niš
<radak> tako je kod mene
<Milan123456> pozzz
<Milan123456> jel tu neko ?
<Milan123456> treba mi pomoc
<radak> ako znam
<Milan123456> radak:
<radak> reci
<Milan123456> juce sam instalirao linux ubuntu 11.04
<Milan123456> ali mi je malo kocio,a nasao sam na netu
<Milan123456> da pise 340 mb da treba radne memorije da bi radio normalno,ja imam 512
<Milan123456> i drugo me zanima sta je swap history,to mi se napunilo na 510mb /
<radak> koji hardver imas
<Milan123456> i koliko treba rama
<Milan123456> za dual boot izmedju xp i linux
<Milan123456> hard disk ili?
<radak> procesor i grafika
<Milan123456>  graficka ati radeon 9250
<Milan123456> procesor 2,54
<fantastic001> rama malo....
<Beretta021> koji 2.54???
<radak> nije ram
<fantastic001> Milan123456: probaj Xubuntu ili lubuntu
<radak> vise da je do graficke
<Beretta021> graficka svakako
<fantastic001> hmm
<Beretta021> al ako je celeron 2.54
<Beretta021> onda u djubre
<fantastic001> jesi li instalirao drivere ?
<Beretta021> :)
<Milan123456> kakvi su ti xubuntu ili lubuntu,moze slike?
<radak> jos gore
<Milan123456> fantastic001: sami se instaliraju
<Milan123456> jeste intel celeron 2,54
<Beretta021> auh
<Beretta021> nemas srece
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> Milan123456: izgooglaj slike, to je barem lako :)
<radak> onda lubuntu
<radak> ili archbang
<fantastic001> lubuntu svakako
<fantastic001> ma moze i Gentoo :) i FreeBSD :DDDD
<fantastic001> :o)
<Milan123456> bolje mi onda ostavit na xp..
<radak> slab ti je komp za Ubuntu 11.04
<Milan123456> ja sam vala taj narezo na cd.. :)
<fantastic001> Milan123456: xp? zastareo si druze malo :)
<fantastic001> uzmi lubuntu i uzivaj
<radak> http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Milan123456> kaki
<Milan123456> jel valja taj?
<Milan123456> moze link za download?
<radak> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?distribution=lubuntu&month=all&year=all
<Beretta021> xubuntu je dosta fin
<fantastic001> Milan123456: G O O G L E je tvoj prijatelj
<Milan123456> hvala radak
<Beretta021> a Bing?
<Milan123456> Beretta021:
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> molim?
<Milan123456> da li bi mogao taj na moj komp?
<Milan123456> xubuntu
<radak> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?distribution=peppermint&month=all&year=all
<Beretta021> oze
<Beretta021> moze*
<radak> evo ti i ovaj
<Beretta021> i lubuntu mozer
<fantastic001> Milan123456: moze
<Beretta021> ja imam slican
<radak> malo je usminkaniji
<Beretta021> xubuntu bolje radi
<radak> imam ga na jednom lap-topu
<Beretta021> imam celeron 2.4 fx5200 i 768ram
<Milan123456> radak:
<Milan123456> koji?
<Milan123456> xbuntu
<Milan123456> ili lubuntu
<Beretta021> 11.04
<radak> pepermint
<Milan123456> begaj :D ..
<Milan123456> ne trebaju mi zvake :PP
<Milan123456> skidam lubuntu
<fantastic001> Milan123456: a da probas mint sa  lxde ?  mislim da ce ti se on svideti
<Beretta021> fantastic001 nemoj zbunjivati coveka sa milion distroa
<radak> vidim da trazi sminku
<Beretta021> nek proba lubuntu ili xubuntu
<Beretta021> radak: dosta su ovi nasminkani
<fantastic001> ma neka i Gentoo proba, rekoh ja vec :o)
<radak> onda Lubuntu
<fantastic001> Gentoo moze instalirati i na 32MB rama
<Beretta021> fantastic001 ne talasaj :)
<fantastic001> :o)
<marw> probaj i ubuntu, pa vidi šta ti se sviđa
<Milan123456> marw:
<Milan123456> vec sam probao 11.04
<Milan123456> koci
<marw> unity?
<Milan123456> da
<Milan123456> moze koja slika
<fantastic001> Milan123456: pa probaj gnoe na ubuntu
<marw> probaj unity2d ako želiš
<Milan123456> nema na netu
<Milan123456> od ovog lubuntu
<fantastic001> ima ima
<fantastic001> samo treba naci :)
<radak> ;)
<Milan123456> ima kubuntu
<fantastic001> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/image5.png
<Beretta021> kubuntu je jako zahtevan
<marw> ako već eksperimentišeš, instaliraj kde preko ubuntu unity
<Beretta021> marw nikako
<radak> nemoj unty 2D jos je u beti
<marw> pa kad odlučiš uradi kompletnu reinstalaciju
<promis> da li si probao ubuntu classic na 11.04?
<fantastic001> Milan123456: ja i dalje glasam za mnt + lxde u tvom lucaju
<fantastic001> :o)
<fantastic001> mint*
<fantastic001> slucaju*
<Milan123456> ne valja lubuntu
<fantastic001> :D
<Milan123456> daj xbuntu
<Beretta021> banovacu vas
<marw> ja sam probao classic, ali mi se unity mnogo sviđa
<Beretta021> zbunjujete coveka
<fantastic001> Milan123456: ja i dalje govorim mint mint mint ali niko me ne slusa...
<promis> Milan123456: prvo probaj classic ako nisi
<Milan123456> Beretta021:
<Milan123456> moze slika
<Milan123456> od xbuntu?
<Beretta021> imas na google
<Beretta021> al ajd
<Milan123456> koliko je lepsi ubuntu 11.04 i jednostavniji :/
<Milan123456> kad moj krs ne moze da podrzi da radi lepo
<radak> http://distrowatch.com/
<Milan123456> napuni se ono sranje swap history na 510mb
 * fantastic001 ostaje pri mintu ali ceka da se i ostali sloze :) 
<radak> eto imas sve distribucije na jednom mjestu
<fantastic001> Milan123456: hoces da ti dam sliku minta ?
<marw> ja nisam probao miint, pa ne znam
<Beretta021> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TbqXvD4wEDI/AAAAAAAAENU/dv_zS0XwUCM/xubuntu-11.04_2.png
<Milan123456> xbuntu je isti kao i ubuntu
<Milan123456> daj mi njega.. svidja mi se..
<Milan123456> samo sam dz iskoristio cd,ali nmv.. kupicu novi..
<marw> mint je nastao od ubuntu, a ubuntu će za mjesec dana da ukine klasičan desktop
<fantastic001> http://gamblis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Linux-Mint-lxde-3.jpg
<Milan123456> ne valja fantastic001
<Beretta021> Milan123456 CDRW majka
<Beretta021> :)
<Milan123456> najbolji je od ovih xbuntu,moze link za download?
<marw> pa nađi na sajtu
<radak> dao sam ti link
<fantastic001> Milan123456: jos kad bi znao da ti ne gledas distro vec okruzenje bilo bi super .....
<radak> ti samo slike gledas
<promis> ja sam mu nudio pre neki dan neke slike, nije hteo
<fantastic001> radak: ma pusti ga :) dosadio mu xp :o)
<radak> :)))
<Beretta021> Milan123456 na google kucas xubuntu 11.04 download
<promis> na isti takav računar furao sam mint xfce
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> tačnije mint debian xfce
<Beretta021> ja teram suse xfce :P
<Beretta021> mint debian sam furao
<Beretta021> nije los
<fantastic001> Gentoo :o)
<fantastic001> awesome :D
<Beretta021> fantastic001 idi cvsupuj tamo
<Beretta021> :)
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001>  i freebsd :D
<Milan123456> nasao sam..
<Milan123456> da li moze na ovom dual boot?
<promis> zašto prvo ne probaš classic sesiju?
<Beretta021> na svakom linuxu moze
<Milan123456> i koliko treba otprilike memorije
<Milan123456> jel isto ili ?
<Milan123456> msm radice normalno i xubuntu i xp
<Beretta021> za xfce treba manje
<Beretta021> od gnome
<promis> xfce fura koliko i gnome
<Milan123456> koji je na xbuntu
<Milan123456> xfce
<Milan123456> ili gnome?
<promis> xfce
<Beretta021> xfce
<Beretta021> na ubuntu unity i gnome
<marw> koja rijeka teče ispod savskog mosta?
<promis> pola xubuntua je gnome
<Milan123456> drina :)
<promis> sad sam na xubuntu i trenutno mi je zauzeo 1GB ram
<marw> xbuntu - xfce, kubuntu - kde
<Milan123456> promis: :O
<Beretta021> ma twm i cao
<Milan123456> pa ja imam 512
<fantastic001> awesome +1
<promis> jebiga sine, 1GB je minimum za *ubuntu
<promis> ako mislip da nešto radiš na njemu
<fantastic001> AWESOME :P :DDDDD
<promis> evo vidi: firefox 236MB, inkscape 198MB, audacious 75MB, gimp 74MB
<Milan123456> a programeri tvrde da se Xubuntu može pokrenuti i na sistemima sa 128 MB memorije, mada se preporučuje barem 256 MB.
<Milan123456> jedi govna znas..
<Milan123456> dzabe skinu download
<promis> pa može da se pokrene
<promis> to nije sporno
<promis> pazi, ti ćeš da furaš 32bit, pa će biti nešto manje zauzeće
<Milan123456> ja cu samo dva programa furati
<Milan123456> mozzilu i kvirc ;)
<radak> pa sta se mislis onda
<fantastic001> ponavljam, da probas Gentoo + Awesome ? :o)
<promis> ma, ako je samo mozila i kvirc, onda instaliraj SLitaz
<promis> 30MB sistem
<Milan123456> nije samo to u pitanju
<Milan123456> samo necu da mi koci kad ga instaliram
<radak> Instaliraj Lubuntu
<Beretta021> fantastic001 awsome? :D
<radak> nemoj Gento, zazace te flash
<fantastic001> awesome :) yap yap yap
<Beretta021> os kick? :D
<Milan123456> skidam xubuntu
<fantastic001> radak: povuci rec..... :o) mene ne zeza :D
<promis> probaj, ništa te ne košta
<fantastic001> jbt
<fantastic001> nisam ni video da je Beretta021 op :o)
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> pazi sta pricas :D
<fantastic001> FreeBSD RuleZ, jel ovo dovoljno da ostanem na kanalu barem jos 10min ? :DDDDD
<Milan123456> i jel ce mi radit normalno
<Milan123456> xbutunu
<Milan123456> ili ne
<Milan123456> buntu*
<Beretta021> trebalo bi
<Beretta021> probaj
<marw> digni live cd i vidi
<Beretta021> nece sa live nista videti
<Atlantic777> radak: kakvih to problema ima gentoo sa flashom? Prosvetli me. :D
<Beretta021> live spor ko k
<promis> pa biće ti lakše za grafičku u svakom slučaju
<promis> ali ne i nešto specijalno za RAM
<Atlantic777> Ajd da i ja uzmem motku u ruke. :D
<Beretta021> hahahah
<marw> stvarno se gađate sa tvrdnjama....
<radak> ma sala je, kao da je flah problem
<radak> flash
<Milan123456> ko zna nek mi kaze..
<Milan123456> Jel ce sta kociti
<Milan123456> da li cu moci raditi normalno
<Milan123456> itd
<promis> to ne zna ni MIlan tarot
<marw> Milan123456: najbolje bi bilo da nekome odneseš pc i daš 20€ da ti to podesi
<Atlantic777> meni, meni
<Milan123456> odakle mi 20 eura
<Milan123456> sinko
<marw> pa onda diskove u ruke i probaj
 * Atlantic777 ode da čita log.
<Milan123456> sad ce mi kupit cd
<Milan123456> majka
<promis> nek ti kupi rw
<Atlantic777> Milan123456: a ne možeš da bootuješ sa flasha?
<Atlantic777> unetbootin ftw
<Beretta021> Atlantic777 ne verujem da je toliko napredna ploca :)
<promis> ma de može sa tom pločom
<promis> njoj je i cd boot bio poslednji krik
<Beretta021> pazi ja imam AsRock P4VM800
<Milan123456> Atlantic777:
<Beretta021> ona moze
<Milan123456> moze preko usb-a?
<Beretta021> ali je iz '06
<Beretta021> Milan123456 koju maticnu imas?
<Milan123456> okle ja znam :D
<promis> pa koće da zna
<Beretta021> cd onda
<Beretta021> :)
<Milan123456> ne znam ,dobio sam od rodjaka komp..
<Milan123456> star 10 godina..
<Atlantic777> „piši briši“
<Milan123456> nisam nist a menjao..
<promis> jel si sad u ubnutu?
<Milan123456> promis: ne
<Milan123456> vratio sam se na xp
<Milan123456> radi malo
<promis> Å¡teta ima komanda za to
<Milan123456> pa zakoci
<Milan123456> i teze se strelica mice..
<Milan123456> juce kad sam bio na linuxu
<Atlantic778> e, lakše se diše
<Atlantic778> Beretta021: znaš li možda da li freenode ima neki bnc?
<Beretta021> freenode?
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> ja tero znc na svom serveru
<Beretta021> al me smorio server
<Beretta021>  :)
<Atlantic778> misliš, grejalici? :D
<Beretta021> yap :D
<marw> Å¡ta je bnc?
<promis> konektor
<Atlantic778> između ostalog...
<Dundo> POZDRAV!
<promis> ciao
<Atlantic778> pozdrav Dundo
<Dundo> Ljudi, imam mali problem...
<Dundo> ne mogu da se ulogujem na sajt
<Atlantic778> ovaj naš?
<Dundo> da
<Dundo> na forum
<Beretta021> kako?
<promis> jel ti uključen caps lock? :P
<Dundo> tra\io sam reset pasworda i dzaba
<Atlantic778> da li je reset stigao?
<Dundo> ne znam koji mu je đavo
<Dundo> jeste
<Atlantic778> I šta kaže? Pogrešna lozinka?
<Dundo> Molimo ispravite sledeće greške pre nego što nastavite: Uneli ste neispravnu korisničko ime/lozinka kombinaciju.   Ukoliko ste zaboravili vašu lozinku molimo uspostavite novu. Imate još 2 pokušaja za prijavu.
<Atlantic778> ok
<Dundo> a nema teorije da je tako
<Dundo> copy-paste pa ne radi
<Atlantic778> ajd videću da li ja imam dozvolu da setujem pswd
<Atlantic778> samo momenat
<Dundo> ok...
<Atlantic778> biće da nemam dozvolu za tako nešto
<Dundo> nema veze... polako
<Dundo> sigurno Gitz nešto čačka
<Beretta021> ko ce ga znati :)
<Beretta021> fantom
<Dundo> probaću sutra
<Dundo> Ajd' čujemo se kad uspijem... Pozdrav!
<Beretta021> srecno
 * Atlantic778 ode na veliki odmor. :P
<Dundo> e, opet ja...
<Dundo> Uspio sam
<Dundo> ušao
<Dundo> :D
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> eto lepo
<Dundo> ne znam kako sam uspio da kopiram 8 a da pastujem 9 slova, al' eto
<Dundo> dešava se
<Dundo> tako, samo sam to naletio da kažem...
<Dundo> aj' zdrao'
<Beretta021> moguce je
<Beretta021> ako si iz terminala kopirao
<Beretta021> razmak ako obelezis
<Beretta021> on to konta kao slovo
<Beretta021> pa izbrljavi
<fantastic001> moguce moguce
<fantastic001> a verovatno je iz terminala :o)
<fantastic001> a mozda je i iz OO
<fantastic001> tj LO
<fantastic001> predpostavljam da zapisujes pass-ove u neki dokument
<fantastic001> a jel ima mesta na ubuntu.rs za jos moderatora :)
<fantastic001> imam puno slobodnog vremena
<fantastic001> pa da pomognem :)
<Beretta021> ne znam
<Beretta021> posalji mail
<fantastic001> da ne spamujem ovde za dzabe :)
<fantastic001> Beretta021: a ti nisi admin ?
<fantastic001> tj moderator ?
<Beretta021> ja sam mod
<Beretta021> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/kontakt/
<Beretta021> evo
<Beretta021> napisi cv
<fantastic001> ok
<Beretta021> treba modova
<Beretta021> slabo ko je aktivan
<fantastic001> ja bih se trudio da budem aktivan
<fantastic001> posto imam puno slobodnog vremena
<Beretta021> lepo
<Beretta021> posalji mail
<fantastic001> jer kad se vratim iz osnovne
<fantastic001> ucim
<Beretta021> pa ce razmotriti oni od gore
<fantastic001> uradim domaci
<fantastic001> itd
<Beretta021> svakako treba podmladak
<fantastic001> pa malo se odmorim
<Beretta021> a ja i Atlantic777 smo jedini mladji
<fantastic001> i imam h slobodno :o)
<fantastic001> tj zavisi al uglavnom sam slobodan :)
<fantastic001> 5h
<fantastic001> ja cu biti najmladji :)
<fantastic001> jel u ime moze samo Fantastic
<fantastic001> nebi bas tu ostavljao identitet :)
<Beretta021> ma moze
<Beretta021> nick sa foruma
<Beretta021> al napises lepo ime i prezime
<Beretta021> kao svi mi
<Beretta021> u mailu
<fantastic001> evo mail poslat
<Beretta021> eto
<Beretta021> kad vide razmotrice
<fantastic001> evo Uros mi je odgovorio
<Ddpbf> fantastic001: аман, брате, јеси ти чуо за контакт адресу
<Ddpbf> :D
<fantastic001> Ddpbf: jesam, i iskoristio je
<fantastic001> ali sam hteo berreti da kazem da sam dobio odgovor
<tp0x45> dobar dan, ima li zivih?
<promis> ono
<tp0x45> oni i dsz
<tp0x45> ono*
<marw> ima
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> fantastic001: jesi tu?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-17
<fantastic001> uros1: si tu ?
<fantastic001> neka neko zatvori ovu temu i u imenu napise lepo [KOPIJA], da bude pregledno http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Ubuntu-11-10-Beta?pid=176835#pid176835
<Githzerai> z
<liti> dobro vece
<Githzerai> pozdrav
<Githzerai> fantastic001: ima li te bre?
<uros1> naso
<maletaski> ?
<uros1> chek
<tp0x45> pozdrav,
<maletaski> zz
<tp0x45> imam predlog da otvorite LinkedIn grupu za profesionalnu saradnju Ubuntu i ostalih Linux i opensource korisnika u Srbiji
<tp0x45> ne znam koliko je interesovanje ali bi bilo korisno
<maletaski> ima već :D
<tp0x45> mogu i ja otvoriti ako je OK
<tp0x45> pa nisam nasao
<maletaski> ubuntu-rs
<tp0x45> na linkedin?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> ček da proverim tačno
<tp0x45> ima evo nadjoh ubuntu loco serbia
<tp0x45> ok :)
<maletaski> e taj
<maletaski> :D
<tp0x45> zaukavamo sajt ovaj crnogorski
<tp0x45> pa sam neki dan registrovo grupu na linkedin za crnu goru
<maletaski> hehehe :D
<maletaski> ako
<tp0x45> bilo bi dobro da nam pomognete oko setup-a planete :)
<tp0x45> mislim da bi smo mogli da integrisemo feedove
<maletaski> naravno
<tp0x45> znas kako rece onaj ministar crnogorski, "napisao  sam govor na engleskom, ali posto pricam srpski, ispricacu ga na crnogorskom" :)
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> :D
<tp0x45> ko je sef planete, ja sam pisao email olujicz i on mi je onomad pomogao da moj blog inde na ubuntu-rs
<uros1> pa on je
<maletaski> on je glavni
<maletaski> :D
<uros1> samo ga žena malo stisla
<maletaski> hehehhehe
<uros1> malo...
<tp0x45> to ti je tako kod nas ozenjenih...
<maletaski> :D
<tp0x45> koristimo slobodan softver, ali ostale slobode... malo teze :)
<uros1> ja ne smem da se žalim
<uros1> viri preko ramena
<maletaski> ahahhahaha
<tp0x45> taman posla da se zalis...
<tp0x45> samo hvali i lazi druge kako ti je super
<tp0x45> sto nama da bude gore nego njima :)
<uros1> ja sam prijateljima rekao istinu...
<maletaski> ja sam se te bede rešio :D
<tp0x45> ma znas kako god okrenes neka te beda snadje :)
<uros1> :P
<tp0x45> sto kazu u narodu, kako se god okrenes dupe ti iza ledja
<tp0x45> :)
<maletaski> ahahahha jes vala
<Githzerai> tp0x45: šta je problem sa planetom, možda mofu da pomognem?
<maletaski> :D
<tp0x45> pa sad nemam vremena puno, zena zove da kuvam rucak :)
<maletaski> a meni nešto kaže za pravopis :D:D:D:
<tp0x45> mogu li te kontaktirati na email?
<Githzerai> može, znaš li koji?
<tp0x45> nemam pojma.. doduse video sam e cini mi se na forumu tamo
<tp0x45> neki gmail
<tp0x45> vidim sad
<Githzerai> githzerai06 NA gmail TAČKA com
<tp0x45> moze da ti se javim na email kasnije?
<Githzerai> np
<tp0x45> OK
<tp0x45> super
<tp0x45> nije lose i da se upoznamo, ja sam matori linux korisnik.. i fan slobodnog softvera i kompjuterisanja inace
<tp0x45> cujemo se
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> fantastic001: jesil vaskrso?
<Githzerai> :)
<uros1> Ko nahvata fantastic001 dobije od mene ugled na forumu +1
<maletaski> hehheeh
<uros1> ali mora da mu odgovori, inače ništa
<maletaski> :D
<tata> -
<maletaski> ?
<promis> fantastic001 je odavno popio mlekce
<maletaski> lol
<uros1> pa brate pije od ranog popdneva
<Githzerai> dobro to mleko, majku mu
<maletaski> :D
<Githzerai> tri dana ne može čovek posle da se nađe...
<maletaski> nestao u akciji :D
<fantastic001> e
<fantastic001> ima li koga
<fantastic001> zaginuo na vasaru jbg
<fantastic001> :o)
<fantastic001> trazili ste me ?
<fantastic001> e jbg, svi zaspali :D
<Githzerai> nismo, sad vidim
<fantastic001> :D
<fantastic001> e odlicno
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-18
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<maletaski> poz fantastic001
<marw> maletaski, kako napreduje firefox?
<maletaski> ?
<maletaski> nemam pojma
<marw> očito sam te pobrkao sa nekim koga sam viđao na kanalo za FF na srpskom
<marw> sorry
<maletaski> taj sam
<maletaski> ali nisam više u toj priči :D
<marw> ja sam bio, ali vrlo kratko
<maletaski> da znam
<marw> dosadilo ti?
<maletaski> ma bre
<maletaski> svi nešto pametuju
<maletaski> a nijedan neće da se prihvati posla :/
<marw> malo je neorganizovano sve.
<marw> u svakom slučaju, ff gubi bitku
<marw> ja sam odavno na chromu
<maletaski> me too
<marw> zapravo, od samo početka
<marw> a egzibicije ff-a i ne pomažu previše...
<fantastic001> pa meni ff addoni puno znace
<fantastic001> npr nema kvalitetna zamena za vimperator na chromum-u
<fantastic001> ima vrome ali ni blizu vimperatoru
<marw> meni znači samo jedan, a i taj će uskoro biti samostalan program
<fantastic001> ja dok ne nadjem kvalitetnu zameni za vimperator ne odvajam se od FF :)
<marw> tako da, bye bye ff...
<fantastic001> a sta ti toliko meta u ff  ?
<marw> a ad opera uvede hw ubrzanje, možda pređem na operu, moj omiljenji browser
<fantastic001> meni jedino smeta sto se sporo tartuje
<marw> prezirao sam sve verzije prije 4
<fantastic001> startuje*
<marw> ne smeta mi, mislim da je dobar program, ali mi chrome više odgovara
<fantastic001> pa dobro, to su ukusi :)))
<marw> nisu. chrome  se sinhronizuje 100%
<fantastic001> ja sam mislio da ti nesto konkretno ne odgovara
<marw> a ff još izvoljeva s tim. moram da ga restartujem nakon instalacije plugina
<marw> komplikuje update
<marw> nema ga srpskom
<marw> (mada, to mi je za roditelje bitno)
<marw> nema native pdf...
<marw> opa... kako se nižu razlozi :D
<sredoje> evo i ja da se ukljucim
<sredoje> sto se tice browser-a
<sredoje> ja sam koristio ff jedno godinu dana
<sredoje> ali chrome mi jednostavno bolje radi
<sredoje> pa kad sam presao na linux, poceo sam da koristim chromium.
<Ddpbf> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6758657
<promis> Јел то рогендан на татко на убунту?
<Ddpbf> ја
<Ddpbf> тољка ета па рускиј
<Ddpbf> њет па болгарскиј
<promis> Ја думал да зборим македонски.
<Beretta021> Алан Касаев
<fantastic001> ojha
<FiReSTaRT> ahoj
<maletaski> yo FiReSTaRT
<FiReSTaRT> de si sale :)
<maletaski> :D
<FiReSTaRT> sha se radi?
<maletaski> eve odmaram
<FiReSTaRT> ja planirao ali izgleda da ce doci do malo jurcanja
<FiReSTaRT> slupala se jedna ortakinja.. neki idiot joj se preprecio (nije gledao dok je skretao)
<maletaski> au
<FiReSTaRT> dobro barem su je vec pustili iz bolnice.. nema fraktura i nosila je dobru kacigu
<maletaski> uh uh
<FiReSTaRT> a bas je vata maler ove sezone
<FiReSTaRT> pre par meseci neki advokat joj je pregazio stari motor dok je bio uparkiran i pobego
<maletaski> pa možda treba da istera malere :D:D
<FiReSTaRT> srecom bilo je sveoka
<FiReSTaRT> pa dobro savatala je par mladjih devojcica koje su joj uterale dobro i isterale malere :P
<maletaski> e to :D
<FiReSTaRT> ali ocigledno nisu dovoljno :(
<maletaski> :&
<FiReSTaRT> ok picim sad da je cimnem na fontele i vidim dal treba nesto
<FiReSTaRT> ciaos :)
<maletaski> zz
<fantastic001> ubuntu loguje sve sa 2 zombi procesa, mozete ih ubiti ovim :) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/478081/
<fantastic001> pokrenite ovo u pozadini samo
<fantastic001> preporucuje se da se ovo doda u neku startup skriptu
<fantastic001> ili bilo kako da se startuje u startupu sistema
<fantastic001> u pozadini naravno
<tata> .
<opetnaistommestu> Hola, narode. Ima li koga?
<opetnaistommestu> Da li postoje Ubuntu Srbija baneri da turim jean ili dva na blog?
<opetnaistommestu> jedan
<Anpu> hej
<opetnaistommestu> Hola!
<Anpu> imas paket naseg logoa na kontakt strani
<Anpu> azuriran
<Anpu> a od banera..
<Anpu> hm
<Anpu> mislim da nema bes nesto bass zvanicno
<Anpu> bila je tema s banerimaali mislim da nije usvojeno
<Anpu> stani sec, radili smo davno baner za ulkrs
<Anpu> da pogledam jer up to date
<Anpu> jel*
<opetnaistommestu> Pa bilo bi gotivno da postoje pa da se linkuje...
<Anpu> http://ulk.rs.ba/images/stories/ubuntulocosrbijalogo01.png
<Anpu> oni su stavili logo
<Anpu> i link
<Anpu> smanjili naravno
<Anpu> jel to hitno?
<Anpu> mislim, mozes da smanjis neki iz paketa logoa i linkuj
<opetnaistommestu> Ma jok, nego pokrećem neki blogić pa stavljam sad banere... 11.10 countdown i te stvari.
<opetnaistommestu> Pa da.
<Anpu> hajd videcu da neke uradimo uskoro
<Anpu> hvala za podsecanje ;)
<opetnaistommestu> Kul. :)
<Anpu> i srecno s blogom!
<opetnaistommestu> Jašta. "Reklamiraću" na forumu.
<opetnaistommestu> E, da ne koristiš slučajno Pidgin za ircovanje?
<Anpu> ne,konversation
<opetnaistommestu> Ok.
<opetnaistommestu> Aj' kucni mi nešto, sam' da proverim da li sam omogućio zvučni signal...
<Ddpbf> opetnaistommestu: ping
<opetnaistommestu> Netje, oca mu...
<opetnaistommestu> Nevermajnd...
<Githzerai> z
<opetnaistommestu> Ha! Radi zvuk! :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.04.1 LTS - i Zaplovite u svet slobodnog softvera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-1-lts-i-zaplovite-u-svet-slobodnog-softvera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li gadgest? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-da-li-gadgest
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gadget-i za Ubuntu...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gadget-i-za-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za scan teksta : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-scan-teksta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GeForce NX6200AX-TD256H драјвер и флеш : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-geforce-nx6200ax-td256h-drajver-i-fles
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Звучна картица : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zvucna-kartica
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da instaliram datoteku koju sam skinuo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-instaliram-datoteku-koju-sam-skinuo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da namestim prevod na VLC-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-namestim-prevod-na-vlc-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Grub Customizer 3.0 Released : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-grub-customizer-3-0-released
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-11
<nesa962> na c particiji windovs, d particija 60 gb koju bih podelio na 40 gb za podatke.20gb za linux tj 15+5 za swap.Da li mi je dovoljno 15 gb
<nesa962> imali koga
<Atlantic777> nesa962: pa za probu ti je dosta tih 15 GB
<Atlantic777> mada, za swap ti ne treba 5 GB
<Atlantic777> koliko RAM-a? imaš
<Atlantic777> uglavnom ti više od 2 GB za swap ne treba :)
<nesa962> imam 2 gb rama
<nesa962> nisam mislio za probu već da ga koristim zato pitam
<Atlantic777> recimo da sa dvadesetak gb može već lepo da se koristi
<Atlantic777> mislim, može i sa 1 gb, ali da budeš komotan treba ti dvadesetak
<nesa962> mislio sam zbog eventualnih updejtova
<Atlantic777> ma trebalo bi da bude ok
<Atlantic777> ako ne bude, onda ćemo krpiti dalje
<nesa962> važi
<nesa962> hvala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> email on ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-email-on-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> e-mail klijent na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-email-on-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> e-mail klijent na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-e-mail-klijent-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> X-Fi Extrime Audio PCI-E ne radi Subwoofer kanal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-x-fi-extrime-audio-pci-e-ne-radi-subwoofer-kanal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Стари рачунар - која дистрибуција? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stari-racunar-koja-distribucija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gedit i naša slova? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gedit-i-nasa-slova
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu na najnovijem hardweru : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-na-najnovijem-hardweru
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Štampanje sadržaja cd/dvd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-stampanje-sadrzaja-cd-dvd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> limber office : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-limber-office
<alexa> Pozdrav svima!
<alexa> Kupio broj u vipu, a s tim ide i flash usb memorija
<alexa> Nesto nije htelo da se otvori, pa je trazilo da se momentalno formatira pre koriscenja, sto sam potvrdio
<alexa> mislim da se zabagovalo, nije hteo prozor da radi, pa sam samo iscupao iz kompa :)
<alexa> :-)
<alexa> To je moj greh. Ipak ga prepoznaje kao memoriju, samo nesto nece da ga formatira (opet se ukoci pri tome).
<alexa> E sad, to je sve bilo na Windows-u. Na ubuntu sam pokusao jednom preko gparted, trebalo mu je sto godina da se ucita program, a cim izvadim flash, odmah proradi.
<alexa> Kako da sredim ovaj flash?
<alexa> Sada sam opet upalio gparted, odmah se uradno pali. Tek onda sam ubacio flash i odabrao opciju Scan devices...
<alexa> sada cekam
<Topi88> Da li neko radi ili je pokušao da napravi neku bazu podataka sa Libre database?
<Topi88> Iznervirao me je samo tako
<vladap> probaj na forumu
<Topi88> Hoću, rekoh da pitam ovde
<Topi88> Hvala valod
<Topi88> Vlado*
<Topi88> :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako LibreOffice zameniti sa OpenOffice? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-libreoffice-zameniti-sa-openoffice
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Libre Office database : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libre-office-database
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Super burg manager : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-super-burg-manager
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Нексфон - занимљива идеја : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-neksfon-zanimljiva-ideja
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Optimizacija RAM memorije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-optimizacija-ram-memorije
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ПДФ читач у Ватреној лисици 15.0.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pdf-citac-u-vatrenoj-lisici-15-0-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] ПДФ читач у Ватреној лисици 15.0.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pdf-citac-u-vatrenoj-lisici-15-0-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] ПДФ читач у Ватреној лисици 15.0.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-pdf-citac-u-vatrenoj-lisici-15-0-1
<promis> probao sam malo pre checkinstall deluje simpatično, šta mislite o njemu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ПДФ читач у Ватреној лисици 15.0.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-pdf-citac-u-vatrenoj-lisici-15-0-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DHCP Client : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dhcp-client
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> wine & firewall & antivirus : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wine-firewall-antivirus
<Pro> ima li koga treba mi pomoc
<fogmaker> zdravo brok
<brok> ooo zdravo fogmaker
<brok> kako je
<brok> radi li se
<fogmaker> Idemo na naš kanal
<brok> ok
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GIMP : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp--16271
<Kostic> Има ли некога од админа на форуму? I need to have a private chat. :D
<maletaski> Kostic, ima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kupovina programa preko Ubuntu Software centra : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupovina-programa-preko-ubuntu-software-centra
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> KDE : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kde--16273
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wine : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wine--16274
<Bosko> pozdrav je li moze pomoc za ubuntu pocetnika
<vladap> kucaj !
<Bosko> imam VPS sa ubuntu 11 i imam root i probao sam da isntaliram chrome preko sudo apt-get install chromium-browser on mi se pojavo u application menu ali ne mogu da ga pokrenem
<Bosko>  Xfce Desktop Environment mi je na njemu
<lebron> koju poruku prijavljuje kada ga pokreneš iz terminala?
<Bosko> nisam probao iz njega je li kucam samo chrome u terminal
<lebron> ne znam, probaj  chromium
<Bosko> command not found
<vladap> kucas u terminalu "chromium-browser"
<vladap> ali kao user ne root
<Bosko> failed to move to new PID namespace;Operation not permitted
<vladap> probaj da kucas u terminalu "sudo chromium-browser"
<Bosko> trazio mi pass kad sam ga ukucao kaze da nisam sudoers
<vladap> koji pass si kucao iser ili root
<vladap> koji pass si kucao user ili root
<Bosko> user pass
<vladap> imas li root pass
<Bosko> imam
<vladap> da li je isti kao user
<Bosko> ne
<vladap> onda kada te pita kucaj root pass
<Bosko> root ima jedan a user drugi
<Bosko> ne kaze soty try again
<Bosko> sory
<vladap> kucaj "sudo passwd"
<vladap> pa kada te pita za novi root pass ukucaj mu i ponovo te pita
<vladap> ukucaj i drugi put
<Bosko> je li to i da user dobije sudo prava
<vladap> ne
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> preuzimanje fejsbuk albuma : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-preuzimanje-fejsbuk-albuma
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu for android : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-for-android
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Купујем 7-инчни ЛЦД монитор : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupujem-7-incni-lcd-monitor
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> paskal programing : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-paskal-programing
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> paskal programing : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-paskal-programing--16279
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Slovo na tastaturi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-slovo-na-tastaturi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> router podesavanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-router-podesavanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i mac os default fonts : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-mac-os-default-fonts
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kockica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kockica
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> KDE plasma usporava vrlo brzo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kde-plasma-usporava-vrlo-brzo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mozzila profiles : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mozzila-profiles
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Games on Linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mythbuntu-games-on-linux
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mustek : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mustek
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu tablet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-tablet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype i logitech quickcam express : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-i-logitech-quickcam-express
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Skype i logitech quickcam express : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-i-logitech-quickcam-express
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Skype i logitech quickcam express : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-skype-i-logitech-quickcam-express
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> hp pavilion g7 2210sm wireless problem ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-pavilion-g7-2210sm-wireless-problem
<c0ax> pozdrav ima li koga treba mi pomoc? :D
<stereo_advance> postavi pitanje, neko će se javiti
<c0ax> Instalirah Ubuntu 12.10 na svoj laptop. Acer aspire 5551
<c0ax> dok sam koristio boot cd da popravim grub uspeo sam se nakaciti na mrezu
<c0ax> sada kda sam ga normalno pokrenuo sa hdda kao OS
<c0ax> nece da se konektuje
<c0ax> Odem u sys settings > software sources > additional drivers i kliknem
<c0ax> na odgovarajuci driver
<c0ax> On ga samo vrati na opciju "Do not use this device"
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem kod update-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-kod-update-a
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lamp server my sql database itd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lamp-server-my-sql-database-itd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sistemske mogućnosti : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sistemske-mogucnosti
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lamp server my sql database itd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lamp-server-my-sql-database-itd--17946
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SBB Fiber Power : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sbb-fiber-power
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako isključiti lock screen? (xubuntu) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-iskljuciti-lock-screen-xubuntu
<tytytytyyu> dodjite ovde na chat ima kamera muzika tv program ;)   http://pricaonica.moonfruit.com
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nova grafika GT610 nece da upali monitor - POMOC!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nova-grafika-gt610-nece-da-upali-monitor-pomoc
<dragan99> pozz :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-14
<nikolam> koji NEWS (usenet) servis koristite?\
<Topi> Ima koga, za jedno brzo pitanje? :)
<nikolam> aj Topi
<nikolam> ne pita se da pitas, to je passe
<nikolam> ljudi mozda odgovore za 2 sekund,e mozda za 2 dana, nema veze ;p
<Topi> :D
<Topi> Ok, memorisano. .:)
<Topi> Ovako
<Topi> hoću da foramtiram ceo hard disk na kome imam i Ubuntu i windows
<Topi> kako to da ostvarim. Probao sam sa gparted
<Topi> ali nešto ne štima
<Topi> Znam da treba FAT da bi win prepoznao
<Topi> Å¡ta da radim?
<Kostic> Хоћеш да убијеш цео хард диск?
<Kostic> Тј. да га препишеш нулама
<Kostic> или да направиш нову табелу партиција?
<Kostic> Ако желиш да препишеш диск нулама, нарежи Хиренса (Hiren's Boot CD), нађи алатку од произвођача твог хард диска и са њом нулирај диск. Онда дигни живи ГПартед или неки дистро са ГПартедом и направи нову табелу партиција и направи нове партиције.
<Topi> Samo da pobrišem particije. Izgleda da sam uspeo u tome
<Topi> koristim live ubuntu 12.04 sa usb
<nikolam> gparted sa živog diska
<Topi> piše mi sada unallocated 465.76 gb
<nikolam> hoćeš posle isto da je dual ili si rešio da vindovs definitivno ubiješ za sva vremena? :=
<Topi> Ma treba mi prokletinja zbog progletog čitača l.k ovaj za linux ne radi kako treba. Moram dual
<nikolam> mislim da je neko napravio taj čitač za linuks, btw
<Topi> jeste ali Å¡tampa samo sliku bez podataka.
<Topi> Šta mi je činiti dalje povodom diska? :)
<nikolam> pa šta želiš?
<Topi> Pa da ga pripremim za win i ubuntu
<nikolam> pa možeš da napraviš particije
<nikolam> odvojiš koliko za vindos, koliko za linux
<nikolam> a možeš da prvo staviš i vindovs, a da ostaviš mesta za linuks
<nikolam> i onda posle dodaš linuks koji namesti dual boot
<nikolam> inače ako radiš prvo linuks pa vindovs, moraš da radiš ovo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Topi> Aha, ma prvo ću vindovs. Pa šta misliš da li da pravim particije ili da krenem sa instalacijom vindovsa?
<nikolam> hm, rokni vindovs , odredi koliko zelis prostora i pusti ga da se zadovolji...  posle digni sa USB Xubuntu i postavi ga na ostalom delu diska (predložiće ti vrednosti)
<nikolam> nisam skoro instalirao vindovs s tim da ostavim prostora za linuks u glavnom vindovs ne gajim
<Topi> Aha, ok. Bacam se na posao. :)
<Topi> Hvala! :)
<z0ran> ako hoces da formatiras disk nulama dok instaliras, lakse ti je kad ti se podigne grafica, prekines installer sa ctrl+alt+f2 i onda i onda sa "cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda" ispises disk nulama, ili ako hoces samo jednu particiju ispises samo /dev/sda1 i sibas dalje, sve u hodu :)
<promis> Jel koristi neko transmission u 12.04 iz PPA njihovog?
<promis> Verzija 2.82 (14160)
<promis> Počeo je da se ruši ponekad, ne znam zašto
<promis> transmission-gt[9680] general protection ip:7f8bc4bd61e1 sp:7f8ba8a0b9f0 error:0 in libcurl-gnutls.so.4.2.0[7f8bc4bc0000+55000]
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-15
<nikolam> quo vadis, Unity? :P
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-08
<worker> \o/
<nikolam> http://www.techforce.com.br/news/linux_blog/scientific_study_about_debian_governance_and_organization
<nikolam> https://web.archive.org/web/20081218172350/http://www.business.ualberta.ca/tcc/documents/TII_3_OMahoney_Ferraro_final.pdf
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-09
<worker> \o/
<kojot> kaj je ovo! Opet nes ne steka:(
<kojot> :)
<kojot> maletaski
<kojot> moras da pocistis 'lugonse' odavde da bi ti radio sjt!
<kojot> pa i ti si lugonsovac:(
<kojot> :(
<cvetan> sta se desava?
<maletaski> ništa :)
<cvetan> mislim sa forumom.
<cvetan> :D
<maletaski> puko server opet
<cvetan> inace prozivaju nas i sprdaju se na foss.rs
<cvetan> :)
<maletaski> ako
<maletaski> ne zanima me iskreno :)
<cvetan> :)
<cvetan> zna li se kad ce da se sredi?
<maletaski> e to samo eunet zna :)
<cvetan> ne ovo je cist bezobrazluk.
<cvetan> ne mogu da srede servere toliko dana.
<maletaski> mi nemožemo ni da se nakačimo preko ssh
<cvetan> bas bezveze.
<maletaski> ni da vidim Å¡ta je
<maletaski> a kamoli da popravim
<maletaski> jbg
<maletaski> još nekih 10-tak dana
<maletaski> pa se selimo na novi host
<cvetan> pametno.
<maletaski> pa će biti bolje
<kurjak> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMQI0JPb-bs
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-10
<ulv_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw
<cvoro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-13
<Sports> gde ste?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-07
<MDK_S01012412> pozdrav svima!
<MDK_S01012412> Ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-09
<nikolam> Neko zna da rastumaci aHR0cDovL2RvbWVuLnJzL2JhbGNjb24yazE1IE9ubHkgZm9yIHJvYm90cyEh== ? :)
<nikolam> base64 kodiran link koji se skida samo kao google bot. leetkey/default user agent(wget)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-09-18
<tha-Infamous> poz svim, sta je sa Salom?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-14
<lep> !tell https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfU6ZrRhGCo   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5iQGXYP9mk nzt;(
<lubotu3> lep: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * lep ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-15
<aleksa> atlantic777, ,,Нова верзија Убунта је доступна з преузимање'' , nedostaje slovo A u ZA.
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-17
<vpakovic> odavno ne radi internet stranica ubuntu-rs.org. Sta se desava?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-16
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
 * milobit- morebit i da nisam milobit:(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg8aWseccms
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-ova-kajd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
 * kajdanka-milobit skuplaju se i oko mene:( mozda necu dugo (sica siptar) nastani blizu moga dvora;(
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y949APLVn-o
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<kajdanka-milobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
 * kajdanka-milobit odo dodo da pocinem a mozda i osvanem;)
<kajdanka-milobit> tilda_:  jel jos pricas neverovatne price ;(
